
Deno, a New Server-Side Runtime by Ryan Dahl - Sammi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlTG0UXRAkE
======
Sammi
Gibhub project page:
[https://github.com/denoland/deno](https://github.com/denoland/deno)

